

Citidal: Where Tech Is the Business  - bootload
http://www.financetech.com/featured/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=51000184

======
bootload
Here's another more detailed bloomburg article on Griffin works ~
[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=nifea&&sid=as...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=nifea&&sid=asibq1F2VEMk)

